# Move To Italy?



## thedogtrainer (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, so I am a 48yr old woman, no kids, one dog. I am a dog trainer by trade(fairly unique as far as professions go).

Recently I was offered a position in the Naples area, at a dog kennel, caring for the dogs, showing/training the dogs(Something I am very very qualified to do, with many credentials, including college degree). The pay isn't the greatest, but I am relatively sure that I can supplement the income by offering group classes, private lessons and working for some veterinarians in the area. I am also a very experienced horse trainer.

I am disabled(MS), not confined to a wheelchair and more than able to get around. I have insurance, and a retirement pay here in the states(not alot, but enough to pay my bills)

I am fairly frugal. I do most of my laundry by hand, grow a container garden where I live, don't eat much(literally I eat about 500 cal. per day!). And, I love life.

My uncle has been to Italy many many times, as have I. I have spent, total, probably a year in Italy, 6 months in Spain, and about 2 months in France----this has been spaced out over the last several years, but.....

I have a love for the culture, and have "sworn" that when my mother passed away, I would move to Italy. Again, I am frugal, and have ability to "work my butt off to earn a living".

I wouldn't mind going back to school, which would make a work visa easier, I am sure, but, with the job that I am offered, I think it would pretty easy to get a job, since it is a rather "unique" job, that not many people are "qualified" to do.

I have a couple of issues...My dog is on a special diet. As a service dog, I can bring her food with me, via the airline, free of charge---so I pack a really big suitcase with 90lbs of dog food LOL. I know that there are some things that are more expensive, and I know to bring enough of those things with me. 

BTW, My room and board are included with my salary, so that is not an issue. I am not looking forward to getting a driver's liscense there, but hey...life's short, right? Grin.

I also will need to travel back to the state about every 3 to 4 months, to take care of some things here, but....it is a necessity, not a choice. 

SO, any other thoughts? I speak some Italian, some spanish, and some french. Just enough to get me into trouble, as I like to joke....However, I am quick on the uptake, and have plenty of CD's on language....so I think I will be ok there....

My dog has a European Pet Passport, because of the amount of time we were spending in Spain.....Other than that......I AM EXCITED!!!!

My boyfriend and another friend were upset at first....but, when I explained that I would likely not move permanently, and would be back frequently....and that we could skype daily.....that seemed to help....My boyfriend and I seem to have found each other without realizing it...>Neither of us ever thought we would find our soul mates....let alone in each other. I have yet to tell my mother....she will be upset, and I dread that discussion...But, her brother, my uncle who visits there and my oldest brother will be on my side.....

Wow....I really am getting excited...I have till the first of the year to get ready!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

thedogtrainer said:


> Ok, so I am a 48yr old woman, no kids, one dog. I am a dog trainer by trade(fairly unique as far as professions go).
> 
> Recently I was offered a position in the Naples area, at a dog kennel, caring for the dogs, showing/training the dogs(Something I am very very qualified to do, with many credentials, including college degree). The pay isn't the greatest, but I am relatively sure that I can supplement the income by offering group classes, private lessons and working for some veterinarians in the area. I am also a very experienced horse trainer.
> 
> ...


Is your potential employer going to sponsor you for a work visa, unless you have an EEA passport? Everywhere it's getting very difficult to get a work visa if you are a non-EU citizen, as economy is bad and unemployment sky-high.


----------



## Lourdes (Oct 5, 2011)

Like Joppa asked, is your potential employer sponsoring for your work visa if you don't have an EU passport? It is a very difficult and long process, no matter how unique your position is and how qualified you are for the job. Even if they are willing, there are annual quotas which are often not set for months and months and basically all applications stack up. So it is a long process....

Having said all that, life is short and if this is a dream, why not try it for 3 months, without the work visa? I mean go ahead and apply but in the meantime try it anyways. You've already said you'd have to travel back to the states around that time frame. So rather than make the move permanent, make it sort of semi-permanent as you try out Naples, your new position, your lodgings, etc. If you love it, with each flight back to the US you can bring stuff you need.

Cost of living in Italy is high although it goes down the further you do down the boot. It isn't the easiest place to live administratively or economically speaking but if it is your dream, you can give it a try and see how you like it, whether you want to make it permanent or not.


----------

